# Digital channel signal strength is low



## bkalgren (Aug 3, 2012)

My Toshiba HDTV is having problems. I've had it hooked up with a cable into the wall (no converter, no cable box) and have been receiving crystal clear basic channels. The other day, Xfinity was here I'm assuming setting up cable for one of my housemates, and ever since they left, I've been getting the "Digital channel signal strength is low" message. I called Xfinity, but they said it wasn't their fault because we don't have an Xfinity cable box. What do I do?? Missing the Olympics!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like it was something they have done if it went wrong following that visit or something they disturbed 


> but they said it wasn't their fault because we don't have an Xfinity cable box.


 what do you have ?
why were they there then ?
I would talk to the supplier and let them deal with Xfinity , you may want to mention cancelling the contract or you want compensation for loss of signal


----------



## bkalgren (Aug 3, 2012)

We don't have Xfinity. I'm not sure why they were there. We called them to let them know what happened, and the conclusion they came to was that they were probably doing work for someone in the apartment building next door to our house (because no one in my building uses them), and an antenna was bumped. They're going to come by and check it out, so we'll see. That's the best answer I can come up with myself, but just wanted to see if maybe I'm missing something, or if there's something else I need to do. Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> and an antenna was bumped.


 sounds the most likely or a cable was damaged, bent or squashed, not sure if coaxial type cable is used - doesn't like being bent nor does fibre optic


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Maybe you had an old cable hookup that the cable service people disconnected because it had been left over from a cancelled account.

Who is your current cable supplier?


----------

